# Lve u!Hate u! Love u! Hate u!



## expatinalex

Does anyone else suffer from the Love u Hate u syndrome living here?
Some days I wake up and I love my life here..........durrrrrrrrr

Other days I wake up and can't see a good thing about Egypt!

Is it Egypt? The Arabs? The Egyptians.............Or dare I say.........The moslims?

I woke up today, the sun was shining, the water in the pool was blue, the grass is green in the garden and the cleaner is doing a good job!

Then our guard/butler comes into the garden and sits with us for a while, he tells us he has had to pay allllllll his money out to get his brother out of jail cos his wife and children will starve without him.

Fortunately I have never been under any illusions about the Arabs and can easily understand the negative attitudes of people on this site.

I keep trying to convince myself that 'it's me'

But I know it's not!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

expatinalex said:


> Does anyone else suffer from the Love u Hate u syndrome living here?
> Some days I wake up and I love my life here..........durrrrrrrrr
> 
> Other days I wake up and can't see a good thing about Egypt!
> 
> Is it Egypt? The Arabs? The Egyptians.............Or dare I say.........The moslims?
> 
> I woke up today, the sun was shining, the water in the pool was blue, the grass is green in the garden and the cleaner is doing a good job!
> 
> Then our guard/butler comes into the garden and sits with us for a while, he tells us he has had to pay allllllll his money out to get his brother out of jail cos his wife and children will starve without him.
> 
> Fortunately I have never been under any illusions about the Arabs and can easily understand the negative attitudes of people on this site.
> 
> I keep trying to convince myself that 'it's me'
> 
> But I know it's not!!!!


LOl dont get me started

Yes I am with you there are days when I like it here I will never love it and sadly it's the people who put me off the place.
Have you met so many people in your life who have had to do what your guard has just done or says he has done.. everyone has a sob story to tell an expat.. he is of course after you to give him the money, only this afternoon I sent my driver to get me something and he said he would go at 3pm which was fine by me, at 4pm I phoned looking for him only to be told that he left at 2.30.. I phoned the person he was going to and he told me no he isn't here but I will phone you when he gets here, 5.30 I get the call.. 3 hours later for a 15 minute journey.
I have just seen him and been told a story about where he was etc etc.. all lies because I was at this place and he certainly wasn't there... he is now saying he went to the house I sent him to but no one was there.. this is a diplomats house and when the diplomat tells me he is there and waiting for my driver I believe him not the driver, he also took my car which has green plates so god know where he was swanning around showing off. This morning I went shopping and then had to wait on him to finish his shopping!!!
This would be a great country is the locals would buck up their ideas.

Maiden


----------



## expatinalex

MaidenScotland said:


> LOl dont get me started
> 
> Yes I am with you there are days when I like it here I will never love it and sadly it's the people who put me off the place.
> Have you met so many people in your life who have had to do what your guard has just done or says he has done.. everyone has a sob story to tell an expat.. he is of course after you to give him the money, only this afternoon I sent my driver to get me something and he said he would go at 3pm which was fine by me, at 4pm I phoned looking for him only to be told that he left at 2.30.. I phoned the person he was going to and he told me no he isn't here but I will phone you when he gets here, 5.30 I get the call.. 3 hours later for a 15 minute journey.
> I have just seen him and been told a story about where he was etc etc.. all lies because I was at this place and he certainly wasn't there... he is now saying he went to the house I sent him to but no one was there.. this is a diplomats house and when the diplomat tells me he is there and waiting for my driver I believe him not the driver, he also took my car which has green plates so god know where he was swanning around showing off. This morning I went shopping and then had to wait on him to finish his shopping!!!
> This would be a great country is the locals would buck up their ideas.
> 
> Maiden


You know Maiden if I had just 1 Egp for every lie I have been told since we have been here I would easily be a UK millionaire!

Is it cos we look stupid? do they really think that we believe everything we are told?
I just can't get my head around why they think they are so much cleverer than we are????????

By the way I forgot to add that he also told ushow much his son would loooooove a computer.

I have blonde hair..........silly me..........that's what it is lollllllllll


----------



## MaidenScotland

expatinalex said:


> You know Maiden if I had just 1 Egp for every lie I have been told since we have been here I would easily be a UK millionaire!
> 
> Is it cos we look stupid? do they really think that we believe everything we are told?
> I just can't get my head around why they think they are so much cleverer than we are????????
> 
> By the way I forgot to add that he also told ushow much his son would loooooove a computer.
> 
> I have blonde hair..........silly me..........that's what it is lollllllllll



Does it not crack you up that they tell these lies about their family, I would never ever dare pretend one of mine was ill in case I temped fate. I have a gay friend who has buried his boyfriends mother twice!! 

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy

Well, sorry for saying this, but part of the blame is on you guys, you do help them after all, you know that they're just trying to suck more money out of you, but you do give them what they want :confused2:

People you're hiring to do a job are hired to do that job, not to be a close family member that you'd run to help whenever they cry! and you can always fire whoever fools you for anything! get another one to do the job, they're not the only one that can do the bloody job in here!!!!

And by the way, those kinda people don't behave this way with none Egyptians only, they do the same thing with ANYONE that they think they can suck some of their money!!!

Good luck in here!!


----------



## MensEtManus

Well, blondes never look stupid )))) 

Anyhow, so the word that describes a foreigner around here is "Khawaga" which for some means:
1) idiot, can easily be tricked
2) honest, will not lie to us

Many folks around here assume all khawagas are stupid and have too much money. They also truly believe that they can outsmart all khawagas. In the same time, other locals would rather buy from khawagas because they believe that a khawaga is less likely to lie to him and again they can squeeze a khawaga for a better price/quality deal. 

I have no idea why they are convinced that all and any khawagas are stupid. Last I recall, it was a khawaga who visited the moon. 

King marriout is truly like living in beverly hills or santa barbara. The place is beautiful. A nice garden and a pool can do wonders to a person.


----------



## Beatle

expatinalex said:


> Does anyone else suffer from the Love u Hate u syndrome living here?
> Some days I wake up and I love my life here..........durrrrrrrrr
> 
> Other days I wake up and can't see a good thing about Egypt!
> 
> Is it Egypt? The Arabs? The Egyptians.............Or dare I say.........The moslims?
> 
> This forum is meant to be for people of all races and religions to use. I wouldn't dream about making these type of comments about people who practise other religions - you criticise others for the way they stereotype foreigners when this is no different....


----------



## Sam

I'm having a "hate Egypt" day today.
Can't say it has anything to do with race or religion though. Just a general mutual respect issue. Could happen anywhere.


----------



## expatinalex

Beatle said:


> expatinalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else suffer from the Love u Hate u syndrome living here?
> Some days I wake up and I love my life here..........durrrrrrrrr
> 
> Other days I wake up and can't see a good thing about Egypt!
> 
> Is it Egypt? The Arabs? The Egyptians.............Or dare I say.........The moslims?
> 
> This forum is meant to be for people of all races and religions to use. I wouldn't dream about making these type of comments about people who practise other religions - you criticise others for the way they stereotype foreigners when this is no different....
> 
> 
> 
> I take your point Beatle and wish I could apologise but something makes these people behave the way they do?
Click to expand...


----------



## expatinalex

MensEtManus said:


> Well, blondes never look stupid ))))
> 
> Anyhow, so the word that describes a foreigner around here is "Khawaga" which for some means:
> 1) idiot, can easily be tricked
> 2) honest, will not lie to us
> 
> Many folks around here assume all khawagas are stupid and have too much money. They also truly believe that they can outsmart all khawagas. In the same time, other locals would rather buy from khawagas because they believe that a khawaga is less likely to lie to him and again they can squeeze a khawaga for a better price/quality deal.
> 
> I have no idea why they are convinced that all and any khawagas are stupid. Last I recall, it was a khawaga who visited the moon.
> 
> King marriout is truly like living in beverly hills or santa barbara. The place is beautiful. A nice garden and a pool can do wonders to a person.


Hi Mens.....

I read your post last night with great interest. My husband is Jewish. When I read your post to him he immediately jumped to the defence of the locals and can't believe that what you wrote was true.

I on the other hand took the rose colored specks off long ago and can definately believe your story.

No longer are the Egyptians a race who gave the world so much. A people who were strong and proud.

I find it so sad that where other races have moved forward in society etc the Egyptians have only moved backward.

I am sure their ancestors must be asking themselves what the hell went wrong!!!


----------



## expatinalex

MaidenScotland said:


> Does it not crack you up that they tell these lies about their family, I would never ever dare pretend one of mine was ill in case I temped fate. I have a gay friend who has buried his boyfriends mother twice!!
> 
> Maiden


Well Maiden I have to be honest I haven't heard this one yet but no doubt I will!!!


----------



## Beatle

expatinalex said:


> Beatle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take your point Beatle and wish I could apologise but something makes these people behave the way they do?
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these people?! I absolutely understand what you are saying about having love and hate egypt moments as I have experienced them. But to say that all Muslims (or even all Egyptians) behave in the way you describe?!
Click to expand...


----------



## expatinalex

Beatle said:


> expatinalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these people?! I absolutely understand what you are saying about having love and hate egypt moments as I have experienced them. But to say that all Muslims (or even all Egyptians) behave in the way you describe?!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Beatle
> 
> Maybe I didn't make myself clear.........I don't think all Moslims/Egyptians/Arabs behave in a bad way but I certainly believe that a majority of them.........at a certain level do!
> 
> I often ask myself what makes them behave like this? If you read my reply to DeadGuys comment I am sure you will understand why I constantly puzzle over why.
> 
> Do we put it down to the poverty they live in, hasit got something to do with their religion? I don't want to start qouting the Quran!
> 
> Is it because they are Egyptian?
> 
> There must be a reason why a country has such a high percentage of people who are so dishonest!
> 
> Remember.....This is just my opinion based on my experience.
> 
> But from what I see and hear I am not alone in my opinion.
Click to expand...


----------



## Beatle

expatinalex said:


> Beatle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Beatle
> 
> Maybe I didn't make myself clear.........I don't think all Moslims/Egyptians/Arabs behave in a bad way but I certainly believe that a majority of them.........at a certain level do!
> 
> I often ask myself what makes them behave like this? If you read my reply to DeadGuys comment I am sure you will understand why I constantly puzzle over why.
> 
> Do we put it down to the poverty they live in, hasit got something to do with their religion? I don't want to start qouting the Quran!
> 
> Is it because they are Egyptian?
> 
> There must be a reason why a country has such a high percentage of people who are so dishonest!
> 
> Remember.....This is just my opinion based on my experience.
> 
> But from what I see and hear I am not alone in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Muslim so please don't start quoting the Quran at me as I don't see the point in a religious debate on this forum. I will make the point though that the majority of the Muslims I know are not dishonest and no more so than others I know of different races and religions - I have lived in Italy and was treated in a similar way to the way tourists and foreigners get treated in Egypt (albeit Egypt can be more extreme at times) but I certainly wouldn't make generalisations about Catholics on the back of that experience.
> 
> It wouldn't be acceptable to make comments about Jews or Christians (rightly so) on this forum so why is it acceptable for you to make these comments about Muslims
Click to expand...


----------



## Sam

Beatle said:


> expatinalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Muslim so please don't start quoting the Quran at me as I don't see the point in a religious debate on this forum. I will make the point though that the majority of the Muslims I know are not dishonest and no more so than others I know of different races and religions - I have lived in Italy and was treated in a similar way to the way tourists and foreigners get treated in Egypt (albeit Egypt can be more extreme at times) but I certainly wouldn't make generalisations about Catholics on the back of that experience.
> 
> It wouldn't be acceptable to make comments about Jews or Christians (rightly so) on this forum so why is it acceptable for you to make these comments about Muslims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beatle - I think you are taking that a bit personally. I don't think she is putting down the muslims specifically, it's just simply the disgusting behaviour we have come to expect from so many here, and it just so happens that majority of the time that person was a muslim.
> 
> I have debated religion many a time, and actually had some very enlightening and enjoyable discussions. But unless the individual allows their mind to open to the infinite (yes, INFINITE) possibilities to explain existence there is just no point. The problem when debating religion I find is that so often the debate becomes less of a discussion and more about one person preaching to the other to convince them that their OPINION is right. And yes, religion is simply just an OPINION, a BELIEF if you prefer. When all is said and done, all we have left at the end is the FACT that NOBODY KNOWS.
Click to expand...


----------



## expatinalex

Beatle said:


> expatinalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Muslim so please don't start quoting the Quran at me as I don't see the point in a religious debate on this forum. I will make the point though that the majority of the Muslims I know are not dishonest and no more so than others I know of different races and religions - I have lived in Italy and was treated in a similar way to the way tourists and foreigners get treated in Egypt (albeit Egypt can be more extreme at times) but I certainly wouldn't make generalisations about Catholics on the back of that experience.
> 
> It wouldn't be acceptable to make comments about Jews or Christians (rightly so) on this forum so why is it acceptable for you to make these comments about Muslims
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Beatle.
> 
> Please read my text again and you will see that i quite clearly said 'I don't want to qoute the Quran'
> 
> What I will say is that the fact that you are a Muslim certainly wouldn't stop me from quoting the Quran to you as I have read the Quran with great enthusiasm and interest and maybe more to the point..........I read it because I wanted to!!!
> 
> I also said that dishonesty etc was more.........at a certain level.
> 
> I do believe that there are a lot of good people in Egypt and in fact we have friends here who are without doubt some of the nicest, friendliest, most honest people we could ever wish to meet. Life here would be very difficult without them.
> 
> On an observatory note............In your short reply you mention the word Moslim more times than I did!!!!
> 
> Please read my thread..................Egyptian Forum Quiet.......No Way!!!!
> 
> I am English and I still believe in the right to voice an OPINION!!!
> 
> If you take it personally then I am sorry.........for you.........not me!!!!
> 
> Have a good day.
Click to expand...


----------



## expatinalex

Sam said:


> Beatle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beatle - I think you are taking that a bit personally. I don't think she is putting down the muslims specifically, it's just simply the disgusting behaviour we have come to expect from so many here, and it just so happens that majority of the time that person was a muslim.
> 
> I have debated religion many a time, and actually had some very enlightening and enjoyable discussions. But unless the individual allows their mind to open to the infinite (yes, INFINITE) possibilities to explain existence there is just no point. The problem when debating religion I find is that so often the debate becomes less of a discussion and more about one person preaching to the other to convince them that their OPINION is right. And yes, religion is simply just an OPINION, a BELIEF if you prefer. When all is said and done, all we have left at the end is the FACT that NOBODY KNOWS.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree more Sam. :clap2:
Click to expand...


----------



## dezzylapeste

*my opinion*

Hello,

the problem is that people we hire are so poor, in UK may be a maid can afford a house and a car, here no, they have to pay for everything school, hospital.. it makes them very cautious and unfortunately dishonest

from another hand I think the more people are cultivated the more they are honest and self assured, in general we are not in Norway,people are suffering from bad living conditions, the money we gave them don't motivate them enough to work. It's my opinion. Religion has nothing to do here, as all religions want people to be honest and not to cheat, those people are very far from religion.

In Islam working correctly and honestly is better than praying as Allah says work is a prayer, but those people do their prayers and in the same way behave exactly the opposite of what they are required to do and to be.







expatinalex said:


> Does anyone else suffer from the Love u Hate u syndrome living here?
> Some days I wake up and I love my life here..........durrrrrrrrr
> 
> Other days I wake up and can't see a good thing about Egypt!
> 
> Is it Egypt? The Arabs? The Egyptians.............Or dare I say.........The moslims?
> 
> I woke up today, the sun was shining, the water in the pool was blue, the grass is green in the garden and the cleaner is doing a good job!
> 
> Then our guard/butler comes into the garden and sits with us for a while, he tells us he has had to pay allllllll his money out to get his brother out of jail cos his wife and children will starve without him.
> 
> Fortunately I have never been under any illusions about the Arabs and can easily understand the negative attitudes of people on this site.
> 
> I keep trying to convince myself that 'it's me'
> 
> But I know it's not!!!!


----------



## expatinalex

dezzylapeste said:


> Hello,
> 
> the problem is that people we hire are so poor, in UK may be a maid can afford a house and a car, here no, they have to pay for everything school, hospital.. it makes them very cautious and unfortunately dishonest
> 
> from another hand I think the more people are cultivated the more they are honest and self assured, in general we are not in Norway,people are suffering from bad living conditions, the money we gave them don't motivate them enough to work. It's my opinion. Religion has nothing to do here, as all religions want people to be honest and not to cheat, those people are very far from religion.
> 
> In Islam working correctly and honestly is better than praying as Allah says work is a prayer, but those people do their prayers and in the same way behave exactly the opposite of what they are required to do and to be.


Hi Dezzy.
I agree with you that here the people have to pay for schools/hospitals etc. but of course we have to pay for them in he UK to just because we don't......pay at the door..........doesn't mean things are free!

If you read more of my replies to threads you will see that I pay my staff here extremely well and one would think in normal society that they would respect this and not feel the need to steal. 

I also know that dishonesty is not an Egyptian 'disease'.........but I do feel through experience that it is more widespread here.


----------



## dezzylapeste

I agree with you they are always asking for money, it's bothering, in the beginning I was really annoyed with their culture, thinking that foreigners are rich, it's really a virus here in Cairo more than any other place I have ever visited, I couldn't beleive that even asking my road from a policeman, he would indirectly ask for money, it was imbelivible for me but after six months living in this country, I changed my mind, I do it more willinglly thinking that it's a way of doing some good action and make people more happy, but recognize that their attitude is unbearable some times, yesterday a boy was asking me in my car to buy from him some flowers. I intended to give him money and let him keep his flowers, but as soon as he took the money, he fled, it was really stupid but once again I always find some excuses to their misbehaviour.

If you pay your maid well and still is lying, the only way is to get a new one i simply told my maid in the beginning that she was on a test period, when I noticed that she lies too much I fired her. Now I have a new one that seems correct, hope it will continue like this.

cheers




expatinalex said:


> Hi Dezzy.
> I agree with you that here the people have to pay for schools/hospitals etc. but of course we have to pay for them in he UK to just because we don't......pay at the door..........doesn't mean things are free!
> 
> If you read more of my replies to threads you will see that I pay my staff here extremely well and one would think in normal society that they would respect this and not feel the need to steal.
> 
> I also know that dishonesty is not an Egyptian 'disease'.........but I do feel through experience that it is more widespread here.


----------



## Beatle

Sam said:


> Beatle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beatle - I think you are taking that a bit personally. I don't think she is putting down the muslims specifically, it's just simply the disgusting behaviour we have come to expect from so many here, and it just so happens that majority of the time that person was a muslim.
> 
> I have debated religion many a time, and actually had some very enlightening and enjoyable discussions. But unless the individual allows their mind to open to the infinite (yes, INFINITE) possibilities to explain existence there is just no point. The problem when debating religion I find is that so often the debate becomes less of a discussion and more about one person preaching to the other to convince them that their OPINION is right. And yes, religion is simply just an OPINION, a BELIEF if you prefer. When all is said and done, all we have left at the end is the FACT that NOBODY KNOWS.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't take this personally since I know none of you personally. I do however object to throwaway comments directed at one religion.
> 
> I accept that there are many different beliefs including the right not to believe. But to be honest not sure what difference that makes to this discussion?
Click to expand...


----------



## Beatle

expatinalex said:


> Beatle said:
> 
> 
> 
> On an observatory note............In your short reply you mention the word Moslim more times than I did!!!!
> 
> I am English and I still believe in the right to voice an OPINION!!!
> 
> If you take it personally then I am sorry.........for you.........not me!!!!
> 
> Have a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I mentioned it again, it's because I objected to your reference.
> 
> I too am English and agree there is the right to voice an opinion - there are of course many occasions even in England when opinions can ultimately result in criminal and/or civil liability but that's another matter.
> 
> I don't take it personally - I simply don't know you to take your remarks personally.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you have had a good day.
Click to expand...


----------



## MaidenScotland

Better the devil you know 

Maiden


----------



## MensEtManus

than the devil you don't


----------



## expatinalex

Exactly!!!


----------



## Sam

lol


----------

